# Another mosquito question - diffusers.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if these are Homer Simpson 'd'oh' questions or not – but I'll ask them anyway.

The Jungle formulae plug-in diffuser for killing mozzies has a two pin plug which then fits into a three pin adaptor plug.

Presumably this is for the mains electrics and not a 12v system, as we would use when not on EHU, so is there any point in buying a diffuser unless I could guarantee being on 240v?

Are there any 12v diffusers available or would I need some sort of voltage adapter?

Thirdly, if you're still with me, if we were on hook-up then to put the three pin plugs into the three pin sockets in our MH you have to push them upwards under the overhead cupboards, rather than sideways into the wall sockets, as at home, and if the diffuser is hanging downwards the liquid in the bottle is likely to leak out – how do I solve this?

I'm one of those who are meat and drink to the flying insects of France during the summer and we are off there in a months time.

On other threads members have recommended anti-histamine tablets and vitamin B, I love Marmite, to counteract the Mozzies threat so I'll be taking their advice and looking into buying and using them. 

As I said my questions may be Homer type questions - so please don't be too intolerant but any help appreciated.


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

One possible solution would be to use a short extension lead and let the socket hang vertically somewhere, or let it rest on a horizontal surface with a two-way adapter giving a vertical socket outlet. All a bit Harry Tate I'm afraid.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

yes, that type of diffuser will only work when on mains, so you'll be fine whilst on EHU.

it won't consume much power, so you *could* run it off an inverter, though it'll drain your leisure batteries.

Possibly more efficient might be a 12v Mosquito deterrent / diffuser: >>Like This<<

I don't have any experience of them and again, if they are heating up the anti-mosquito tablets then they must draw a reasonable amount of power so watch the drain on your leisure batteries carefully.

One tip I picked up from my wife's mother is, before you go out in the evening, put a pan on the stove, heat it up, and put one of the mosquito tabs into it - it'll give off a big burst of fumes.

Take it off the heat, and shut all doors and windows. Hopefully any little blighters will be dead by the time you get back to the 'van.


----------

